

What I learned from Lunch with Dan Shipper - jarrettcoggin
http://blog.jarrettcoggin.com/64216959

======
angryasian
3 or 4 articles from/about Dan shipper and his product this week is starting
become spam IMO. Maybe the problem with your product is that there's too much
competition at better price points. While there are probably many people that
will try it out, and continue to use it or even possibly in conjunction with
his services, I'm getting a bad impression of Dshipper and his product for
over spamming the community. Also your market is hard, because of services
like dribbler and forrst designers may look to these communities first for
feedback and as a programmer I've already created a script for my personal
usage and imagine others have too. Look for other ways to spread the word of
your service.

other sites doing very similar things

pickfu.com

usertesting.com

feedbackarmy.com

~~~
dshipper
Hey angryasian thanks for the feedback. Just to be clear, I didn't ask for
this post to be written, or submitted to HN. But I'm really sorry you feel
that way. It's honestly not my intention to spam the community. Every article
that I've posted has been to share my experiences with the people on here and
to get their thoughts/criticism about what I'm doing. I'm not an evil spammer
from a country you can't pronounce. I'm a UPenn student who knows how to
program and is trying to make it at startups. The beauty of Hacker News is
that it's very hard to get anywhere if you aren't contributing anything
valuable. The greatest part is that if I've stopped providing that with my
posts they will never make the front page because people will recognize that
and not upvote them. I would love to talk to you more about the competition in
the market, your thoughts on Hacker News and anything else you want to talk
about. My Skype is dshipper and my email address is dan@danshipper.com. My
Google Voice number is (213)-784-0273. Get in touch any time :)

~~~
angryasian
lets not be naive here, we all know you have your own upenn network or PSL up
voting your stories to a point where they get noticed. Many other startups
have came through here doing the same thing. Again I'm not against startups or
helping people, I am against people spamming the community.

------
kaiyu
The branding concept of multiple mini projects is great. It shows that you're
able to deliver consistently and work on a variety of ideas in a short period
of time. I think he's probably got the best idea for how an mvp should work.
Sooner or later he has to hit onto a success by pure stupid luck or genius.

~~~
dshipper
Thanks :) that's the idea. I'm still at the point where I'm trying to figure
out what works and what doesn't. That's why I've concentrated my efforts on
doing a lot of small projects. I feel like if I keep doing a lot of different
projects one has to work. And I think I may have found that with DomainPolish.
Even though, as angryasian pointed out, there are already competitors. I think
competitors in a small or new market are sign of proof that the concept works
rather than a reason not to do something.

~~~
kaiyu
Hmm.. I wonder why I was downvoted.. weird

My way of figuring ou what people want is to take a look at contracting jobs
and etc from people and companies. They'll ask for similar features or
projects and then I try to fill that need.

~~~
kaiyu
Wow.. I'm getting trolled by the same person. lol. You can only lose 1 point
per person, so the same person is trolling my posts. Interesting how they're
going about this without any dialogue.

